# SC 631E Cutter Plotter Problem:Undone Cutting progress



## rapaz16 (Jan 5, 2017)

I Hope someone could help me. I am using SC-631E cutter plotter. I have a problem of cutter doesn't finish cutting. It cuts then after more or less 90% of progress it stops. Driver installed properly. I use signmaster program to cut. Please help me guiz tnx


----------



## rapaz16 (Jan 5, 2017)

Still hoping someone could help me! Thanks guiz


----------



## rapaz16 (Jan 5, 2017)

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@


----------

